# 10 spot FREE! Change your view of betting!



## baloghpeter (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi Guys!

Did you ever REALLY thought about LIVE from betting? No, it's not a marketing shit. And now you can DO it.

10 spot available, and you must take one! With 200% money back guarantee. 

What I can offer:
-weekly 3,5 unit profit (minimum)
-daily 1 pick (just football and just asian handicap)
-if you can't reach minimum 3,5 unit profit weekly, 200% (300€) money back immediatelly 

Price: 150€ for 4 weeks
Only 10 spot, no more! Act quickly!
Payment methood: Skrill (only)
Info in PM


----------



## baloghpeter (Jan 3, 2020)

A piece of the statistic


----------



## baloghpeter (Jan 3, 2020)

Start of december 2019


----------



## baloghpeter (Jan 4, 2020)

9 spots available!


----------



## baloghpeter (Jan 5, 2020)

3 spots gone, 7 spots still open


----------



## baloghpeter (Jan 5, 2020)

January 2020


----------



## baloghpeter (Jan 5, 2020)

6 spots free, don't miss out


----------

